# Lets see some pics!!!!!!!



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

We had a good season. We ended up with 168 in 12 hunts. Heres a few pics of our season.


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

43 in morning


----------



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)

53 total for day sorry it was late picking up


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Way to go boys!! Very nice. That makes me smile


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Congratulations to anyone who actually shot at more than one goose this spring. It's been a rough one. On to turkey hunting :beer:


----------



## burltealrugerlegs (Mar 15, 2012)

will next mid week be to late for central nd?


----------



## huntnmike (Jul 23, 2011)

no... I have heard birds will be in nodak through the weekend.. I am heading to devils lake this weekend


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

Best day this season. 21 in a day.


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

Are there many juvies left in Nebraska??


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

Had some great hunts in arkansas, from february to march 3 we ended the season with around 800 snows.


----------



## beaniej266 (Feb 1, 2011)

Love that 112 picture!


----------



## BDPH (Apr 7, 2008)

Took the little man out tonight and got a special one!!!


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

BDPH said:


> Took the little man out tonight and got a special one!!!


Oh my....I can't seem to ever get but one band. Congratulations!!


----------



## canvas6 (Dec 27, 2011)

GOT 38 in utah one day with 4guys limit here is 10 a person . And a few others


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

34 here. Ended up with 88 last weekend in SD!


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

Luck of the irish hunt pic's and a few from MO two weeks ago.

http://www.facebook.com/whiterockdecoys


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

> Are there many juvies left in Nebraska??


There are a few pockets of birds still hanging around. They just keeep popping up throughout all of March so far. Pretty much all the flocks are juvies with some adults mixed in but really no concentrated numbers. It's a matter of scouting now.


----------



## Snow-Blue 52761 (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's a 63 bird day in SW Iowa.


----------

